# Kobe and 3,000 points for the season...



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kobe has a chance to become the 3rd player in NBA history to score 3,000 points for an entire season. If he does so, he'd become the 2nd player behind Wilt to do it without playing an entire 82 games. Here's what the list currently looks like...

1. Wilt Chamberlain - 4,029 (80 games)
2. Wilt Chamberlain - 3,586 (80 games)
3. Michael Jordan - 3,041 (82 games)
4. Wilt Chamberlain - 3,033 (79 games)


Here's how it looks for Kobe to become part of this VERY exclusive list...










He's currently on pace to have the 6th highest point production for an entire season.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow thanks for posting that


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

If he keeps up with these crazy 62 in 3 quarters, and 81 point nights he could do it easily.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> If he keeps up with these crazy 62 in 3 quarters, and 81 point nights he could do it easily.


 :clown:


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Not to be a doubyrt but I do not think that's going to happen


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

BTW guys, after tonights 16 point performance from Pierce, Kobe now has now passed him on the career PPG list. Among active players, this is what the list looks like...


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

By the end of his career Kobe should be able to get up higher than 23ppg.


----------



## jfroyam888 (Sep 8, 2005)

imo, other than MJ i think that KOBe will be the best player in the game


----------

